# Spinning and weaving. Yup this cool



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This can be used to warp multiples singles. Also for plying on the wheel


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is very neat.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

mama879 said:


> This can be used to warp multiples singles. Also for plying on the wheel


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

How inventive! A crated lazy kate!


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Love it! I sometimes use this method when I am knitting with multiple balls of yarn. I never thought to use it or plying!


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

great idea, keeps this from rolling around the floor :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I thought so to. I was checking out my usual fishing through the net just for advice and learning thingy's and there is was. See what you can see on the net. I usually let my self time to fish at night just be fore bed.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

mama879 said:


> This can be used to warp multiples singles. Also for plying on the wheel


What a great idea for warping.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

What a great idea!


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

That is a great idea! I wonder if I could use it to warp my sectional loom. I have the tension box but I have not found a spool holder in my price range. Hmmm, thank you for this.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Looks like something I can use. Thanks!


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

Can you tension the spools?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Maybe put thick rubberbands under the spools.


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

Maybe. That could work.


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow. Love this idea. And I have a crate just like that one!
Thanks for sharing.


----------

